# reptibreeze, Panther Chameleon & ambient temperature problems



## ahayto (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I've recently got a reptibreeze XL and having problems with keeping the ambient temps up. My basking spot is at 37 with a dimmer stat but the rest of the enclosure is between 20 and 22. My cham Goeff spends 3-5 hours a day in the basking area but seems really dark and sluggish at all other times. he's also not eating much at all. I put 5 insects in there a week ago and there is still 3 there. He will eat grubs and meal worms out of my hand no problems but that's it. I also fed him water from the water bottle for 30 mins yesterday.... guess he hasn't worked out where the new water drip is.

I took him to the vets but they said he seemed healthy and no sign of mbd. 

I guess it could be down to the new enclosure, before that he was in a wood viv with a 50% mesh back and circular vents at the bottom sides and the ambient temp was much better, to the point where he didn't have to bask much. He now also has real plants not fake ones and I moved house winthin the same week.

I know chams can be really fussy so I hope he's just acclimatising to his new home. 

Has anyone got any ideas on ways to keep the ambient teps up? I've got a 100 watt spot, should I get another?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I had this problem in the winter mate,

I Now use a 60 watt bulb for my panther, but he has 3x sides covered to help keep in the heat+humidity, especially in the winter as it had a quite an effect on the ambients, due to the central heating quite a bit.

My veiled has a 75 watt spot that seems enough, for him with no sides covered,

He may just be getting use to it, I would be careful with a 100 watt bulb sitting on the mesh like that, as it could cause thermal burns, to the panther,I have all the spot bulb slightly off the mesh, and use a digital thermostat to get the desired temp bang on.


----------



## fowlers (May 25, 2009)

mesh vivariums lose too much heat and humidity, they are great if you are heating an entire room for reptiles.

most people who buy these vivs in the uk cover the 2 sides and the back to aid in keeping the humidity and temps up, i did post a link to show the stuff people use to do it in a thread awhile back.

these mesh vivs were mainly used in the usa as their climate is different to ours.

i can remember when oski was having the same problem. sorted now tho mate.

regards
rob


----------

